# has anyone heard of intralipid?



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i found this article in the paper today, it's something about imune problems making the body reject pregnancies and intralipids are supposed to boost the chances of getting pregnant through ivf.

anyone know about it?

article link below:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/advice/miriam/2011/01/25/hope-for-couples-crushed-by-ivf-failures-115875-22873762/

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hia chally lovely to see you. Lots of ladies on ff have used it alongside tx. Thers an immunes thread somewhere that would give you all the info. You would need to consider immune tests which is quite expensuve as is the tx. Do a search for dr.gorgy


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is the immunes thread hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

There are various things that they try for immune issues discussed, there are links there to the various tests and the clinics/cons that provide them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya

Intralipid is a soy base product which can be used instead of IVIG! It is used to reduce the number of nk cells if this number is elevated. 
IVF wales have no knowlegde of immune treatments and don't undertake any immune testing, the only place in wales to do full immune testing is crmw.

The immune thread has loads of information for you


----------

